# getting past parking brake



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

how do we get past the parking brake 

what i mean is i have a pyle stereo with dvd single din and we have it working but it will not play without the parking brake on.

i know that we can get past this.


cobra
waco 


254-405-1232


----------



## TheWord (Oct 13, 2009)

wire it into your cigarette lighter


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jul 16 2010, 05:41 PM~18063919
> *how do we get past the parking brake
> 
> what i mean is i have a pyle stereo with dvd single din and we have it working but it will not play without the parking brake on.
> ...


Ground the wire that hooks to the e-brake switch.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

just made a stupid move right before i got this message.

i touched the ground to the wrong wire and blew a fuse.

and i replaced the fuse and the radio still wont play.

i feel dumb now.

did i just tear this thing up or what.

robert


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 17 2010, 02:16 AM~18066803
> *Ground the wire that hooks to the e-brake switch.
> *



X2


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jul 17 2010, 08:41 AM~18067999
> *just made a stupid move right before i got this message.
> 
> i touched the ground to the wrong wire and blew a fuse.
> ...


send it to me :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

is it a scion or something?


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks for the replies.

we got it working 

now when we turn our dash lights or head lights on at night the dvd goes to just audio.

i will go and find the name and number of the plye pro stereo.

thanks again.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

its a pyle pld71mu


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

WHAT KIND OF CAR IS IT


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

98 dodge 1500 ram


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i asked cus, my friend has a scion, and there is more than just the parking brake you have to disable to get it to function correctly. some of it was a hard ware fix, some of it was a software fix. mainly relating to the gps unit inside it. but thats weird when u turn the lights on it does that, did you hook up the dimmer wire or something?


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

on the pyle you have to ground the brake wire. and some of the pyles you have to go threw a code process. but when you ground the wire play a dvd, if it works your good to go. if not google the code for it. pyles i think it just needs the wire grounded. its been awhile since i put a pyle in.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

cobrakarate said:


> how do we get past the parking brake
> 
> what i mean is i have a pyle stereo with dvd single din and we have it working but it will not play without the parking brake on.
> 
> ...




Usually the brake cable on an in dash is a pink one, ground it for a couple of seconds take it off the ground for a second or two then reground it and that should by pass the parking break. If it doesn't work just keep tryin that sequence.


----------



## jon&crystal408 (Mar 27, 2012)

Go to a stereo place nd get a on off switch ground it and run tge pink wire that says brake on it to the other part if the on off switch nd watch it work just mount the switch ne ware u can reach it but wen u hook it up once u start the car nd radio loads flick the switch to off then on position


----------

